# F.A. Thompson Co Poison bottle



## Reshy55 (Oct 21, 2007)

i was rummaging through an old barn and i came across this poison bottle.  its a f.a thompson co. yellow amber 3-1/8 inch coffin shaped bottle with both labels still on and in great shape. i did a little research on the bottle and found without the labels its worth about 700-900 dollars i think. what does having both labels in great shape and a bottle with no flaws what so ever do to the value and what could this bottle be worth? also since i've been collecting bottles for 3 years now since i was 18, i wanted to know so history behind this bottle. what was it used for, what kind of poison was it, etc. any info would be great because i want to add this to my collections and at least be able to know a little about it. thanks for all the help and i'll put up some pics of it not the best but its all i got.


----------



## Reshy55 (Oct 21, 2007)

pics


----------



## Reshy55 (Oct 21, 2007)

pics


----------



## Reshy55 (Oct 21, 2007)

pics


----------



## Reshy55 (Oct 21, 2007)

pics


----------



## Reshy55 (Oct 21, 2007)

pics


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 22, 2007)

wow man WOW! All I can say is that is a beautiful bottle and a GREAT find! I love poison bottles a lot, and what you have there is a beauty!!!

 Digger Ry


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 22, 2007)

THATS A VERY NICE EXAMPLE OF THAT BOTTLE,IF THERE IS NO CHIPS OR CRACKS,HAVING THE ORIGINAL LABELS. I WOULD SAY THAT 750.00 -825.00 RANGE DEPENDING ON WHEN RUN AND WHOS WATCHING.THE COMPANY IS OUT OF DETROIT,I WILL GET YOU SOME INFO AND POST IT FOR YOU.NICE POISON CONGRATS.WANT TO TRADE IT? RICK


----------



## capsoda (Oct 22, 2007)

Really great find!!!  Very cool bottle and it would be one of the crowning pieces in any poison collection.[]


----------



## Reshy55 (Oct 22, 2007)

i promise when i say this bottle has no flaws to the glass what so ever, it doesn't! and as for the paper labels, their both stuck on their like the day it was new. no peeling or anything. the front one has a little piece missing from the top corner but its so small as you can see and no letters are missing and the back one has a water stain but it doesn't affect reading or the condition of the label just that light black ring you get. thats it i can't tell ya anything else because i just explained the total condition of the bottle hahaha. this is only my second poison bottle and i think i'm starting to get the bug. my first was a plain old vapo-cresoline nothing i was jumping for joy over so i just kept to my blobs, hutches and whatever other soda bottles and milk bottles i could find. well now i might just be starting a poison collection to go with my other collections hahaha, funny story to how i found this bottle but it was being used as a advil bottle in my grandfathers old shed. and i'm the only bottle collector in my family so when it came time to clean out the shed i was giving first chance at all the bottles and i didn't think twice about it hahaha


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 22, 2007)

HERES THE INFO I SAID ID FIND YOU..RICK
Frank A. Thompson
Manufacturing chemist; born, Pittsfield, Mich., (Washtenaw County) Apr. 8, 1863; son of John W. and Zoraida A. (Torrey) Thompson; educated in Ann Arbor (Mich.) High School, and University of Michigan, graduating, degree of Ph.C., 1881; married at Hamilton, Ont., 1892, Miss Mary H. Campbell. Was connected with the Goodyear Drug Co., Ann Arbor, 1881-83; came to Detroit, 1883, and was identified as chemist with Parke, Davis & Co. for fourteen years; organized firm of F.A. Thompson & Co., 1897, incorporated, Mar. 28, 1898, of which is treasurer and manager. Member Michigan state Pharmaceutical Association, Detroit Board of Commerce. republican. Presbyterian. Mason. Recreations: Tennis and baseball. Office: 502 Twombly* Av. Residence: 1015 Brush


----------

